# Federgabel für Bergwerk Mercury



## Dido66 (20. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe einen Bergwerk Mercury Rahmen, welchen ich mir jetzt Aufbauen möchte.

Nun meine Frage an euch:

Welche Federgabel hab ihr an eurem Mercury ???

bzw. welche würdet ihr empfehlen ???

Teilt mir eure Erfahrungsberichte oder Tipps mit.


----------



## Ro83er (20. März 2005)

Servus !


Dieser Thread  wird Dich da sicher interessieren....

Ich selber habe mich momentan für eine RS Duke XC mit U-Turn entschieden, allerdings warte ich schon ziemlich lange darauf, ist das einzige Teil was an meinem Mercury noch fehlt   

Einbauen kann man sicherlich alles von 80-100 mm, imo eine Frage des Preises und des Einsatzzwecks. Eine Skareb (wie die OEM Mercs) würde ich pers. eher nicht nehmen, da ne solide Gabel besser zu einem soliden Rahmen passt   

Meine Auswahl war (Achtung, eigtl. nur recherchiert, keine eigenen Erfahrungen):

MZ Mx Comp --> günstig, gut, aber rel. schwer
RS Duke XC --> mit U-Turn schön variabel, auch wenn ich vermutl. nicht so oft rumdreh, als XC Air gewichtsmäßig rel. gut, Preis ist auch ok
Manitou Black --> hört man auch viel gutes, leider schwer mit 80 mm zu finden
MZ Marathon Serie --> teuer 

Die neueren Modelle kamen bei mir nicht in Frage (Preis!), kann ich dir also leider nicht viel zu sagen, verdächtig sind hier wohl Fox, RS Reba oder Manitou R7.... 
Am schwierigsten ist es wohl eine mit 80mm zu finden, es werden überwiegend 100mm angeboten 

MfG, Stephan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (20. März 2005)

Hallo Dido66

ich fahre seit 2004 eine Fox F80 X.  Die Gabel ist wie für das Mercury geschaffen. Das Terralogic System muss man allerdings mögen. Einzelne Wurzeln werden nicht "erkannt". Sobald aber mehre Hindernisse auftauchen federt sie sehr gut.  Ich bin auch einige Trails in den Alpen gefahren und dort konnte sie überzeugen. Die Lenkpräzison ist deutlich höher als bei der vorher verbauten RS SID XC. Die F80 X ist eine waschechte Race-Gabel. Wenn du mehr auf Komfort stehst, solltest du was anderes nehmen... 

Zu einer Gabel mit variablen Federweg kann keine praktischen Erfahungen beisteuern, aber der Einsatzbereich vergrössert sich sicherlich.  

Die neue RS Reba macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck (Soweit man den Tests in den Mags glauben darf). Die gibts aber soweit ich weiß nur als "disc-only" 

Womit das Thema Bremse mit in deine Überlegungen aufgenommen weden muss.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## chris84 (20. März 2005)

ich denke sehr gut zum Mercury passen auch Magura-Gabeln (die es auch mit 80mm gibt). Es kommt halt drauf an was du machen willst. Race und Marathon Orientiert würde ich zu ner Magura (z.B. Ronin) tendieren. 
Eher Tourenorientiert würd ich mich unter Variogabeln umsehen, ich empfinde es als sehr wichtig dass man die Gabel auf min 80mm absenken kann, weil ich gerne auch mal richtig steile anstiege hochfahre. Und da sind 100mm hinderlich (man merkt einen gewaltigen Unterschied! 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (20. März 2005)

PST hat vollkommen recht - f80x , sonst nix   ausserdem würde die auch farblich passen


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. März 2005)

Also ich würde dir 2 Gabeln empfehlen, wie schon erwähnt die FOX F80X, oder die Marzocchi Marathon Race (ist allerdings nicht ganz so steif)


----------



## carloz (21. März 2005)

Moin,

wobei die Magura Ronin, z.B. auch einfahrtzeit benötigt !
Das sollte man erwähnen. Nicht dass man nachher enttäuscht isch.
Die Verstellmöglichkeiten sind am Anfang schwer zu Durchblicken, aber um gut zu funktionieren dreht man die beiden Regler eh fast ganz auf.
Dann läuft sich richtig gut   
Jedenfalls mal bei mir...
Was kosten die Fox nu eigentlich ? Is die mit ner Disc und einem übergewichtigen biker zu gebrauchen ?   

greetZ
Carlo*Z*


----------



## PST (21. März 2005)

Hallo Carloz,

laut Liste: 1099. Ich habe zum Glück ein Angebot von meinem Händler bekommen, bei dem ich nicht Nein sagen konnte...  . Da muss man sich ein wenig umhören oder mal bei ebay schauen. Es gibt bestimmt einige Quellen. 

Ich fahre die Gabel mit Canti, aber sie ist steiff genug für den Disc-Betrieb. In der aktuellen Bike und der März-Ausgabe der MT-bike ist je ein Gabel-Test mit der Forke drin. Die gemessenen Steifigkeitswerte habe ich aber nicht im Kopf.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## carloz (21. März 2005)

@PST: Boah   
Danke für die Info.

Dann guck ich ma in meinem Archiv 
Aber ich hab die Ronin jetzt superlieb gewonnen   

greetZ
Carlo*Z*


----------



## Dido66 (23. März 2005)

Hallo,

Danke für die Tips.

Die FOX Gabel F 80 habe ich mir auch schon überlegt,
aber hat schon einen stolzen Preis.
(Außer man hat Glück und bekommt sie günstiger)

Was meint ihr zur neuen Rock Shox *REBA Team 2005* ??????

Hat in den Tests gut abgeschnitten.

Was ist euere Meinung zu dieser Gabel ????

Happy trails


----------

